# He's a pigeon, not a football!



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

This is Rufus, and it's plain that he isn't a football!










While giving water to the pigeons in the park this evening I noticed the little fellow moving slowly and looking out of condition. I decided to bring him home and a nice lady helped me to catch him.
'No wonder it looks poorly', she said. 'There were a couple of kids kicking it earlier on, with the parents looking on! I had to shout at them.' (God bless this lady and everyone else with enough decency and courage to intervene!)

He's not wounded, but he's bruised and scared. He's also able to eat. I gave him an antibiotic and left him to rest.

Only 3 days ago a lady who feeds the local stray cats said the same: a Spanish family with two boys who were playing football with a pigeon, egging each other on, 'Go on, give it another kick!' She screamed at them, the parents screamed at her, and she ended up in tears and threatening to return with the police. Well, she won't have to now -- she's got my cellphone number.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How do you know he doesn't have internal injuries?
He must be sick already to have been slow enough to have been kicked by the monsters. A healthy pigeon would have flown off before they had a chance to kick the first time.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

It's hard to tell if there are internal injuries, but the attack was brief, cut short by the lady's intervention, so fingers crossed. He's all 'fluffed up' and has watery diarrhea, but the eyes and nose are clear, his breathing is normal, there's nothing broken, and he accepts food and drink. I suspected the onset of intestinal canker and/or salmonellosis was the reason why the kids were able to kick him, and medicated him for that.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good. It makes me crazy what he's been through.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't believe parents would allow such a behavior and even yell back instead of go into hiding. What a world. Makes me teary every time I read such a story, poor bird.
I am so glad he is in your care now. I hope he has no internal injuries.

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Pij must be certainly grateful you showed up when you did, Great Job and timing!



> the parents screamed at her


and we wonder why this world is so screwed up half the time. These kind of people raising children, my stomache feels queezy.
Might take a camera next time get pictures of them in the act.



> God bless this lady


Agree...


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

These people! It makes me see red. Future serial killers.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Like Reti, reading about this makes me want to weep. 

Teresa, thank you so much for taking him in. He does look a little sick but it sounds like you're doing all you can for him. You may also want to treat him for worms.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Those despicable human beings make sick!

I wish all the best for this poor bird and I hope he gets better as soon. Thank you for taking the bird into you care


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

the greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by how it treats its animals. 

_Mahatma Gandhi_

i love the fact im 6" 4 no one ever seems to wanna yell back at me. i cant belive the parents yelled back what sort of parenting is that. i wish i was there ive become very good at telling parents where to go, being the manager of the toy dept at my work and my god do they leave quickly. 

people wonder why there is so much violence in this world. where do they think it starts. 
i truly hate humans lol


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Being a teacher for the last 18 years this type of behavior is, unfortunatly, all too common. The biggest difference between kids now and kids 20 years ago is that parenting seems to have become an exercise in being the child's friend instead of being the child's parent. Children need to learn boundaries. We all pushed the baundaries as kids. It is normal. The only problem is when those boundaries are not clearly stated. We have spent far too much time and effort worrying about children's self esteem and far too little time worrying about teaching children right and wrong. Every day I get older is a day that I appreciate my parents more. I guess that too is normal.

Anyway, I do not blame these children at all. They are doing what all children do. Figuring out how far they can push the envelope. I blame the parents for not defining how far that envelope goes.

As always, just my two cents.

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is a sad state when parents don't teach their children respect for life,(whether it be animal or human) but if those parents haven't been tought then they will not teach their children, and that is part of the moral decay in America. 

I hope the little bird will be okay, and thank you for rescuing him. 

Pray for these lost souls, they need it.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*I have good news*

This is Rufus today. He's SO much better! And just look at those eyes -- this baby is no push-over!










By the way, what does he want when he starts nibbling at the gaps between my fingers and ignoring the food in my hand? Is he asking for crop milk?


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Like Reti, reading about this makes me want to weep.
> 
> Teresa, thank you so much for taking him in. He does look a little sick but it sounds like you're doing all you can for him. You may also want to treat him for worms.



Yes, you're right, and he also needs to be cleaned of external parasites, but I thought of doing it after a couple of days, to combat the diarrhea first. His poop isn't green, so I felt the worm problem was not as urgent as the others. Meanwhile I've just been very careful with the hygiene aspect.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Noisy_minor said:


> the greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by how it treats its animals.
> 
> _Mahatma Gandhi_
> 
> ...


I love that quote from Gandhi, and according to that Portugal has got a VERY long way to go...
Lucky you being tall enough to put nasty people in their place! But I'm 5' 6" and my dog is over 3' long -- between us we are big enough and we have LOTS OF TEETH!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

learning said:


> Being a teacher for the last 18 years this type of behavior is, unfortunatly, all too common. The biggest difference between kids now and kids 20 years ago is that parenting seems to have become an exercise in being the child's friend instead of being the child's parent. Children need to learn boundaries. We all pushed the baundaries as kids. It is normal. The only problem is when those boundaries are not clearly stated. We have spent far too much time and effort worrying about children's self esteem and far too little time worrying about teaching children right and wrong. Every day I get older is a day that I appreciate my parents more. I guess that too is normal.
> 
> Anyway, I do not blame these children at all. They are doing what all children do. Figuring out how far they can push the envelope. I blame the parents for not defining how far that envelope goes.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. If the children can't learn from their parents which behaviours are socially acceptable and which are not, they will grow up to be, at best, maladjusted, at worst, sociopaths.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Some day, when those kids are introduced to pigeons, as a hobby or sport, they will remember their (first?) encounter with a pigeon, and feel pretty bad about what they did. 
Kids need education and guidence, (some parents too!) with all you can give, they will still make mistakes.
Book learning is manditory, but theres nothing better than actual hands on experiance.
I guess it just shows us, how many people out there, really don't know beans about Pigeons.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Some day, when those kids are introduced to pigeons, as a hobby or sport, they will remember their (first?) encounter with a pigeon, and feel pretty bad about what they did.
> Kids need education and guidence, (some parents too!) with all you can give, they will still make mistakes.
> Book learning is manditory, but theres nothing better than actual hands on experiance.
> I guess it just shows us, how many people out there, really don't know beans about Pigeons.


How will they ever be introduced to pigeons in another way? Without the parents as a guide,telling them their actions were wrong and cruel, they will never get it and only pass the same on to any children they may have in the future.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Think positive!
Some day they might get to visit world of wings, or maybe someone from the AU or NPA might visit their school. 
How about one of our own pigeon lofts?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think they are in the UK.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

What better place to learn about pigeons! (War Pigeons)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> What better place to learn about pigeons! (War Pigeons)


Well I'm glad you are so hopeful for these boys. I'll leave it to you to carry enough hope for the both of us.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Teresa said:


> This is Rufus today. He's SO much better! And just look at those eyes -- this baby is no push-over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I'd say he still wants a little parental love. Maybe pop some seeds in his beak.
He has this lovely bronze color on his chest. I think your rescue babie is lovely!
He looks like a fighter. I wonder if this bird will ever forgive and forget? Pigeons have a memory for faces, places, and details better than most criminal witnesses, and he will recognize those kids until the day he dies. Too bad he can't testify.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Charis, Please don't give up hope on your own species, Otherwise what chief Seattle said will come true.
Education is the key to mankind's sucess!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Charis, Please don't give up hope on your own species, Otherwise what chief Seattle said will come true.
> Education is the key to mankind's sucess!


I totally agree with you intellectually. Emotionally, I feel raw right now. Believe me, I do a lot of education through the Humane Society. For the most part, the children that come to the Humane Society do so because their parents are supportive. Without that...you see where I'm headed with my thought process.
I do appreciate you optimism.. honestly and that does give me hope.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok. 
Parents are very, very important.
In my situation, all my parents taught me about pigeons was to stay away from them, I could get sick.
Then I stumbled upon a book in the library called: A Fancy For Pigeons
I was 36 years old.
The piont is, children, no matter what age, don't learn everything from their parents.
That's where we can help. (Society)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

learning said:


> Being a teacher for the last 18 years this type of behavior is, unfortunatly, all too common. The biggest difference between kids now and kids 20 years ago is that parenting seems to have become an exercise in being the child's friend instead of being the child's parent. Children need to learn boundaries.
> 
> Dan


Ain't that the truth. I don't know how many times I've had to run kids off when they were chasing and kicking and throwing rocks at the pigeons and other birds at the river. Most of the time their parents just stood there, letting them "play", as one parent told me. I admit I've been in my fair share of arguments with some of those ignorant parents (go figure). Like Dan said, they're so often trying to be "friends" instead of parents, either that or they just don't care a lot of the time, which is even sadder. 

That little bird looks A LOT better today, I'm so glad! I know he'll thrive in your care. Thanks a lot for looking out for him and taking him to a safe home.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*It's not that simple*



Charis said:


> I think they are in the UK.


We're in Portugal, where most pigeons have (at present, not historically) a miserable life, and the attackers were tourists from Spain, where pigeons fare even worse. I heard that falcons had been introduced in the major Spanish cities to 'control' the pigeon populations. If that's the official view, how do you educate people like that?

Besides, the real problem here is not restricted to pigeons and how much people know about them, but rather a lack of compassion and respect for all life forms. Busy, permissive parents who fail to point out to their kids that *living beings have a right to live and to thrive*, they are not fluffy toys they can pull apart and destroy, needn't be surprised when their offspring turn their violence on them.
Whether it's kicking pigeons, throwing cats off a castle wall to see if they'll land on their feet (yes, it happened, 10 Km away from here) or putting a whole litter of puppies in a plastic bag in the bin because you're too selfish to have your dog spayed, we're talking about *crimes against life itself* and breeding monsters who will simply 'erase' anything that stands in their ruthless way.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

philodice said:


> Yup, I'd say he still wants a little parental love. Maybe pop some seeds in his beak.
> He has this lovely bronze color on his chest. I think your rescue babie is lovely!
> He looks like a fighter. I wonder if this bird will ever forgive and forget? Pigeons have a memory for faces, places, and details better than most criminal witnesses, and he will recognize those kids until the day he dies. Too bad he can't testify.



Thank you so much, I'll try doing that.
And yes, he's a fighter alright! When I cleaned his poops a moment ago, he pecked the living daylights out of my hands, eyes flashing. If he was the size of a person, I'd like to see the look on those kids' faces...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Teresa said:


> We're in Portugal, where most pigeons have (at present, not historically) a miserable life, and the attackers were tourists from Spain, where pigeons fare even worse. I heard that falcons had been introduced in the major Spanish cities to 'control' the pigeon populations. If that's the official view, how do you educate people like that?
> 
> Besides, the real problem here is not restricted to pigeons and how much people know about them, but rather a lack of compassion and respect for all life forms. Busy, permissive parents who fail to point out to their kids that *living beings have a right to live and to thrive*, they are not fluffy toys they can pull apart and destroy, needn't be surprised when their offspring turn their violence on them.
> Whether it's kicking pigeons, throwing cats off a castle wall to see if they'll land on their feet (yes, it happened, 10 Km away from here) or putting a whole litter of puppies in a plastic bag in the bin because you're too selfish to have your dog spayed, we're talking about *crimes against life itself* and breeding monsters who will simply 'erase' anything that stands in their ruthless way.


Glad to know where you live. I was pretty sure you are not in the States or Canada.
Similar atrocities happen here too. I'm so glad you have the bird.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah to the camera idea!! Then report the little hooligans to the police!  Might do the kids (and the parents) good to deal with be charged with animal abuse. What are the laws regarding animal abuse in Portugal?

I swear - it just burns me up... don't people value *LIFE* any more 

Thank goodness you showed up when you did - I'll be saying some prayers for his/her complete recovery. The expression on the little guy's face in that first photo - sooooo sad  I was (am) relieved to see such a change in expression by the second photo. S/he's a fighter - that's for sure.



learning said:


> Anyway, I do not blame these children at all. They are doing what all children do. Figuring out how far they can push the envelope. I blame the parents for not defining how far that envelope goes.


Dan - as always I truly respect your opinion and I do agree - in general - with your point. I don't work with children, don't have any, nor am I in any kind of psychology field... am I really being naive when I think that people instinctually know that harming a life is wrong?? I don't equate this type of behavior to pushing the envelope (e.g., staying out past curfew, drinking underage, experimenting with drugs, etc.). Maybe I am just being completely naive - and if so, then it truly is sad that parents can't (or don't know how) be parents instead of striving to be "best buds".


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless you, Teresa, for helping this sweet little pij. He looks so much better in the second picture and I trust you will be able to nurse him back to health. 

What those kids did makes my blood boil, but what makes me even angrier is that the parents saw nothing wrong with it. The problem is that man is born sinful and inclined to wickedness. You don't have to teach your children to lie or be cruel--they do those things naturally. You have to teach them to be kind and respect life. When I was a child I did some mean things (not as mean as using a pigeon for a football, but bad enough to still make me feel ashamed today). Fortunately I was raised in a family that held animals in high regard and I learned to be kind and caring, values I passed on to my own children. It's sad to me that so many kids these days grow up without pets and without any close interaction with animals of any kind, so they just see them as objects. 

Hopefully the fact that someone else cared about the pigeon and made those boys stop torturing it will give them a clue that what they did was wrong, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*this is why*

...this is why i always say that this is why i work with dogs, and NOT PEOPLE. how sick. how utterly _sick._ to me, it's the same as if they had found a newborn infant and were kicking it around. the sick little monsters and their equally sick parents. i don't care how young, you KNOW that's 'mean' and 'wrong'. i sure as heck don't ever remember doing anything evil like that to an animal when i was little! and MY dad hated animals! so i would have gotten a hearty 'thumbs up' from him.
i look at my precious boy, trooper, and my stomach just heaves imagining if it had been him. the confusion that poor bird must have felt, the pain....oh, if it could just have been me to see them...
i probably would have ended up in jail though. man, i just hate people. except you guys. 
smooch the gorgeous birdling for his outraged friends here in cleveland. olive says she wants to bite those kids.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*He can look after himself now!*

He may be young and still want attention










but he can also get fierce in a flash.










Anyone or anything that goes near him not bearing food is promptly attacked!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Presenting Rufus Lee, The Karate Pij!

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Teresa_Fontao/?action=view&current=DSCN6371-Killer.flv


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Yeah to the camera idea!! Then report the little hooligans to the police!  Might do the kids (and the parents) good to deal with be charged with animal abuse. What are the laws regarding animal abuse in Portugal?


The animal abuse laws here are far too lax. I took part in a petition to change them but don't know if anything will come of it.
Animal welfare associations are now taking to 'naming and shaming' the worst cases of abuse. Public exposure seems to be the only thing people here fear.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Teresa,

Those pictures are wonderful!! I'm soooooo glad you are the one to "serve" Rufus Lee's needs... hehehee... judging from the video, at least, it sure seems like he's learned self defense now 



Teresa said:


> Public exposure seems to be the only thing people here fear.


I hear ya - and isn't that a tragedy  Same way here too - I see examples of it all the time. I set up a few fake computer cams around my yard a few years ago when we had some "interesting" neighbors. Amazing how their behavior changed when they thought they were being recorded 24 X 7


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

What a cute looking pigeon


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Teresa said:


> He may be young and still want attention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just adore the last picture. I think you should enter it in our contest. Looks like he has a real attitude...as well he should.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Charis said:


> I just adore the last picture. I think you should enter it in our contest. Looks like he has a real attitude...as well he should.


Done! Hadn't thought about the contest before, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't often see eye to eye with the Queensland RSPCA on some matters, but they have been running excellent programmes like this one for a while: 
http://www.rspcaqld.org.au/education/animalassistedtherapy.htm
I'd like to see this sort of thing as part of school curriculum.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Presenting Rufus Lee, The Karate Pij!


I like that set up with the basket it looks cozy.

I'd like to set up a camera on my back patio for when I'm at work but somethings are better left unknown. I just know it looks like a battle zone of pigeon **** when I get home. Plus side, the grass aroung my patio is the softest grass you will ever walk on.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Up, up and away*

Yes, he's free! He recovered so quickly and was so impatient to go that on Tuesday afternoon I wormed him (he pecked me) and cleaned him (he pecked me some more) and, after a good feed, let him fly free.

This is the actual moment of release.

http://http://s333.photobucket.com/albums/m381/Skbllz/?action=view&current=DSCN6380-Away.flv


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Mummy's boy*

Curiously, he decided not to return to the park (only 200 m away) but joined my feral flock.
Here he is, the morning after, having breakfast with them.










In the afternoon he and Joanna came back for tea, bringing some friends. I apologize for the poor quality of the photos, but I was laughing so much I couldn't keep the camera sraight!
(Note the territorial stance he took, inside the windowsill, acting the host).










Two dominant males started fighting. Neon, smaller but vicious, won -- only to be chased away by the Karate Kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










But he still knows his mummy...


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

its probly better he joined your flock, its great to see him doing well makes me feel all warm in side knowing another life has been saved. your a great person teresa.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Teresa, As far as officials, and how to change their outlook?
That's a good one!!!
How do we help someone? or everyone?, Usually it's one at a time.
How do we replace officials, that think they know what they are doing, but really don't?
Same way, one at a time.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great news, Teresa. Very heart-warming to see him take to the sky.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What adorable pictures, I'm glad you can keep an eye out on him and the rest of the gang.


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

Now a days people can be so mean, and parents don't care. What is the world coming too. I'm glad to know there are still people whom still have a heart and care. Bless you all.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Sometimes people listen*

On Sunday I saw two kids at the park chasing pigeons and trying to kick them, so I shouted at them and they stopped. But as soon as they thought I had gone, they started again.
I went back as they started to run towards a woman at the other end of the park. So I spoke to her and asked her to stop the children hurting animals. I expected an argument, but to my great surprise she was horrified at the children's actions, told them off and said if they ever did that again they would be grounded, and she thanked me for bringing the matter to her attention.

I'm all astonishment!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Bully for you, Teresa!! Sometimes it pays to confront people and in this case be pleasantly surprised by their response.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great, Teresa. I'm glad to hear the mom (or caregiver, whoever she was) was receptive and corrected the kids for their bad behavior. Hopefully she will be alert to this kind of behavior in the future and keep a closer on them, too.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Greetings from Rufus*

My baby is growing up, full of life and full of himself, lol, and he still comes over everyday.
He sends pigeon greetings to all of you who've been so kind caring for his fate and following his progress.










P.S. There's another picture of him in Lolpigeons.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Aww, bless his little heart! So glad he's ok now. How anyone could want to kick him.... I'll never understand!! He's beautiful


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Indeed...handsome little feller....you did a good job, Teresa


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He looks great, Teresa. Reminds me a lot of our Nicky, also a black pigeon.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Oct 9, 2007)

philodice said:


> These people! It makes me see red. Future serial killers.


Unfortunately true. Nearly ever serial killer ever interviewed said they started with small animals. WHEN WILL THESE IDIOTS LEARN?!?!?!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Rufus is just so beautiful Teresa - really growing up fast and strong (thanks to you!)


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I just love happy endings.
I hope Rufus gets a little poopy revenge on that future serial killer.


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

These parents don't realize just how lucky they were that the wrong person didn't respond. (Some people should not be allowed to breed!) 
Litewings


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

Great to see him doing well, thanks for the update.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Well he may have pecked at you when you were cleaning or medicating him but he sure knows you're a good person! He's yours for life now. What a lucky little guy.


----------



## cindyv11 (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree with Dan’s message above about the parents being to blame. They do not teach their children how to behave and do not set good examples. I live by a park and a school and am shocked at how often people litter. Old and young just set their fast food bags in the street by their car door and drive off. Too lazy to walk 10 feet to garbage can. It makes me so mad until I see a small group of crows working as a team to get the left over food out of the bag. I know a big portion of their diet is people leaving littler everywhere. 

I think it would be a big help if schools were required to teach elementary school students about the environment and wildlife. Some teachers are better than others, but I still do not think kids are taught enough. I loved animals my entire life and never really learned anything about wildlife living in my own back yard in school. When I was 24 my kids found a baby Scrub Jay and that little bird led me on a learning experience that changed my life.

I feed a large flock of Seagulls at the park across from my house. Several years ago, I saw some boys about 10 years old shooting slingshots at the Seagulls. I went over yelling and demanding they take me to their parents so I could tell them what they were doing. Then I thought about the many mornings .my seagulls lay on the grass peacefully soaking up the warm sun, waiting patiently for me to come with their food. Many times I watched parents pull over just long enough to let the kids run after and make the peaceful gull fly and then jump back in the car and drive off. I pictured the slingshot boys having parents like that and decided I would punish them another way. I was rehabbing baby Scrub Jays at the time and carried a basket of baby jays out to my porch. I showed them how I fed them with a popcycle stick and then let them try it. They laughed as one smart little Jay had his bite of food and quickly got off the perch and squeezed in between the 3rd and 4th baby birds to get another turn. They laughed and joked about their friends at school that always tries to cut in the lunch line. The boys had so much fun that I thought I would never get rid of them. After that, they brought me several injured and baby birds and so did friends they told about me. They are big boys now and still stop and say hello to me if I am in my yard. Just by taking a little time I think it really changed the way those boys saw wild birds. They realized they have feelings and thoughts like people do.


----------

